# Peeling Decal Not Just Cosmetic!



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

My front decal was peeling, again. So yesterday i decided to remove it. Well underneath i found hundreds of hairline cracks. Just about everywhere that the decal had maroon, had the cracks. I guess the heat caused them. I just wanted to let everyone know to check it, so it doesn't lead to water damage.

Any one know a place to get a custom decal made with a better vinyl?


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

Try a local vinyl sign shop.They will have better grades of vinyl available.


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

Wouldn't something like that be covered by the factory? I mean it is only 2 years old. Seems to me the fiberglass shouldn't be cracking. I would at least take pictures of it and send it to them and ask them about it.
My Dad always said "Nothing beats a try but a failure"


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

Sleecjr

What did you use to remove the decals and glue? 
I brought my 07' up today to clean it up. Found my decals are peeling and drawing up, so much so, that it is causing wrinkles in the decals. My 07' is outside year round. The sun is beating it up.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

SouthLa26RS said:


> Sleecjr
> 
> What did you use to remove the decals and glue?
> I brought my 07' up today to clean it up. Found my decals are peeling and drawing up, so much so, that it is causing wrinkles in the decals. My 07' is outside year round. The sun is beating it up.


I started just pulling them off, then switched to a hair dryer to help with the adhesive. Once i found the cracks i didn't want to keep pulling. When they got warm they came right off in one piece. On a good sunny day would get it hot enough.


----------



## rjsurfer (Dec 19, 2007)

I often wonder if our attempts to keep the fronts of our trailers bug and dirt free, using strong chemicals, dryer sheets and other harsh chemicals might be the cause of some of the peeling and cracking of these decals. I doubt if they were designed to handle the assortment of stuff we use to keep our trailers pristine.

I have started to use 303 UV protectant only on my roof, sides and front cap for the last few years and I'm happy with the results, much less work (I just use a small kitchen mop, 2x a year) and no one has yet to stop me and say my 5th wheel needs a wash/wax.

Ron


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Our Sydney fifh wheel has a build date of Dec06 - its' an '07. We took delivery of it 2 years ago this month. The front "Outback" decal and the "Sydney scape" logos on the side are curling on the edges. The Front decal is the worst and started curling first. All the other stripes/decals look OK. However, they have shrunk and have left a glue residue behind.
I e-mailed Keystone last week and asked them if they can offer any help in replacing the decals. Even to the point of getting the decals and letting us replace them. So far, I have not heard anything fom them. Keystone, if you are out there and reading this, let us know what can be done. We will see. 
pcm


----------



## B&J_GAKampers (May 22, 2007)

We have an 07, and I just finished removing our front decal and found hairline cracks under the decal too. The cracks were visible before I even started to remove the left over glue residue.

Before we made any attempt to remove the decal DH called a friend who owns a business making decals, stripes cars, etc, to find out the best way to remove the decal. That is when we found out they have an OB too...and had removed ALL the decals put on by Keystone a year or so after they bought their OB for the same reason. He told us decals made from cheap thin vinyl material will shrink and curl...I'm sure Keystone used the cheapest material. All the vinyl on our OB has shrunk and left a glue residue. If it wasn't such a big job I'd remove ALL vinyl material off our OB.

Our OB was just a little over a year old when the front decal started curling around the edges. DH called Keystone, they said they would not replace the decal and told him who to call to get a new decal (forget where now). We decided the decal cost more than we wanted to spend to advertise for Keystone (if I remember correctly it was something like 89.00).

Guess the front of our OB is just gonna be naked








Juleen


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

B&J_GAKampers said:


> We have an 07, and I just finished removing our front decal and found hairline cracks under the decal too. The cracks were visible before I even started to remove the left over glue residue.


Same here. Thats why i posted this. I didn't want someone to think it was just cosmetic and get water damage from water getting in those cracks. I am thinking about creating a new logo. I will post it here if i do.


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Thats a bummer. My decal has peeled a little around the edges and shrank in size too. I have been using a sharpie to re-black the edges. I will look for cracks now.
If there are cracks, maybe I will make a cardboard template with the word 'Outback' and go to the local Line-X dealer and have them spray it, in black.
By gosh that won't come off ! Permanent, like a Sharpie








Always something.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

lee, are u going to topsail.?


----------

